# Help with exhaust!



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, opinions go back and forth all day here. Ive researched for HOURS. Im looking to order a catback today, I am looking for something definetly LOUDER than stock, MUSCLE sound is a must. I have an 05' A4. I won't have the money for headers for a few months (quite possibly 6 months or more). So i need a good sounding loud exhaust i will be happy with now, that will be good with headers later on. I'm leaning twards spintech but have read bad stuff when on an A4 and/or with headers. There are no GTO guys around here for me to listen to in person...thank you for your opinions.:willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW have I been in your shoes, I went with the Corsa sport and I am happy but it was not easy, I wish you luck and to tell you the truth sound bits is your best bet. I also found some Vet guys and asked them that was some help.
This is mine.
http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u241/LS2weber/?action=view&current=100_2933.flv


----------



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

yo i just got spintech and am very happy with the sound and so are my friends kinda has a mustang sound to i have the a4 tranny to it sounds sweet


----------



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, I dug into all the sound clips i could find and im gonna order the spintech, the corsa is awesome but just a bit too euro for me. Have no idea what the spintech is gonna sound like with LT's but i guess we will find out when the time comes. Thanks again:cheers


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Save some money and simply swap mufflers. I just dont understand all you guys wanting to put a cat back on '05/'06's. You are spending big money to replace a 2.5" cat back with a 2.5" cat back.........which is basically 2.5" tubing with, hmmmm, lets see....different mufflers.
IMO you should just save your money till you can afford headers (which are not much more than a cat back). The stock exhaust sounds pretty damn muscle car when you add Long tubes. And, with headers you actually get a performance gain. Long tubes = 15-20 hp, cat back = 0


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

If you like I can show you some photo's of how the stock exhaust is built it is not pretty at all as flow goes. You need both and I would like to see the how you came up with 0hp on just cat back the flow bench showed 95% better flow than stock and a 10whp gain no it's not much but it's not 0. Plus I think the sound is better than stock.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Ive seen the stock exhaust first hand......as I installed long tubes. Flow does not necessarily = hp. Cat backs may sound better to some...but again, its the difference in the mufflers, not the tubing. Go buy the just the muffs from a SW, Borla, Spintech system, etc, and put them on a stock cat back with a resonator delete and it will sound the same.
Im not trying to cause a stir here. Just giving good sound advice to those who are working on a budget (which is 99% of us). 
Funny thing. When the '04's came with 2.25", the "majority" ruled it too small.
"You need 2.5"," they said. Now we have 2.5".....and look out! Now the "majority" rules it too small/too restrictive. I assume if these cars had 3" it wouldnt be enough, it would have to be 4." Give me a break! :rofl:


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

The stock exhaust has a real bad kink to clear the rear diff. The earl 2000 Cobra owners will tell you how much of a difference a "kink" can make. 

The Corsa, Magnaflow, Borla, etc... all address this issue. To put it in perspective, 10-15 horses is not a unrealistic power gain considering the straightened tube. If you were to replace the muffler, you'd have to cut before the kink, and most Muffler shops don't have a mandrel bend, meaning your 2.5" is more like a 2" to clear the diff, meaning you went full circle absolutely nowhere. 

The aforementioned cobra lost almost 30hp from a kink just like ours.

I agree that for sound purposes only, yes just get a new muffler!!! Also, if you want to run a Nacar style side-pipe, or shorty exhaust, then you are better off going to a muffler shop.

The reason most will pick a cat back, is that the workmanship of the product is usually much better, meaning no leaks and fitment issues. The other is simply the good look of a new pipe, and then obviously the sound.

Other reasons are resale value etc....


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

USAF_GTO13 said:


> Ok, opinions go back and forth all day here. Ive researched for HOURS. Im looking to order a catback today, I am looking for something definetly LOUDER than stock, MUSCLE sound is a must. I have an 05' A4. I won't have the money for headers for a few months (quite possibly 6 months or more). So i need a good sounding loud exhaust i will be happy with now, that will be good with headers later on. I'm leaning twards spintech but have read bad stuff when on an A4 and/or with headers. There are no GTO guys around here for me to listen to in person...thank you for your opinions.:willy: :willy: :willy:


See what you started LOL! I hope we could help


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

:willy: :rofl: :seeya:  arty: :lol:


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Headers Installation Cost.*

Cost of installing headers is a lot more expensive than catback.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

lhernandez said:


> Cost of installing headers is a lot more expensive than catback.


Of installing, yes..but not cost of parts. But I keep forgetting that I got my Stainless Works lt's in a GP and only paid $699


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

*exhaust*

If you really want a great sound and save yourself a lot of cash,, just go to a good muffler shop and have them remove the resonators that are on the stock system.. the factory system on this car is already a Hi performance system, and by removing the resonaters you get a better flowing and better sounding system, most shops will do this for about 200.00, I know 2 people that had their 04 and 05 GTO done,, sounds great and the picked up a few extra HP


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had an X pipe installed in place of the resonator and two 18" bullet mufflers that were 4" in diameter. Total was $250 installed and it sounds very nice. With headers it's even better! With the high flow of the headers, the "restriction" of the stock tubing helps even things out. Save your money...My .02


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

*exhaust*

yep.. what you did makes a big differance for a small amount of cash


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

$250 beats the hell outta $700 for a SLP LM system or a Magnaflow. I will say that I like the Magnaflow sound quite well. Very deep and mello. Kinda like the super 40's I used to have. My setup is tame below 3000rpms. A whole other creature above that!


----------



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

Took 10 days for the spintech to get here, but its installed now! I love the sound! i still want it to be a deeper note but im sure ill get that from LT's. Thanks again guys


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Spintechs have a nice throaty sound. LT's will help a lot on sound.


----------

